# Halloween at Menards



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was at Menards today and they had thier halloween stuff out. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, what all did they have.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

They have those 6 1/2 foot foam skeletons that are really cool for 50$ each. I picked up two over the weekend.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

My favs this year are the retro blow-molds....They have a pumpkin-headed scarecrow and black cat with pumpkin on its back. Reminds me so much of my Grandpa's decorations when I was a kid.
They also have a very simple lightup pumpkin that is white with round eyes and a straightline mouth...something about this guy that I like. Good expression.


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

I went to Menards looking for paint brushes, but saw the Halloween stuff out. I remembered my wife saying earlier in the week about how she hated creepy crawly bugs and worms. I found an animated magot on sale for $8. Had to have it. She wasn't pleased when I returned with the magot and no paint brushes. Forgot all about them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I like the cauldrons they have for under $5 ea.


----------

